# 16yr old Bday... not in agreement with hubby... LOL



## seoj

So... for our 15yr olds 16th bday (coming up this summer) - she has VERY grand ideas- of course, she always does. BUT- I DO want to make it special and memorable for her. 

I think we should get a hotel room for the night (well two, one for her and her friends and one for me and hubby) and let her and 3 close girlfriends have it for the night. Get one with a pool so they could go swimming- maybe take them all out for a nice dinner - or pizza and cupcakes at the hotel. Then let them stay in and do girly stuff all night- then breakfast the next morning before heading home. 

Hubby doesn't think this is necessary- and no, it's not. But 16 is a big deal- and it's not like I'm gonna let her have some huge party at the hotel- it's just something fun and different to do other than have yet another sleep over at our house. She's not into skating parties or swim parties anymore- and she said she'd rather do something with a few close friends (i.e. something "bigger") than a big party somewhere with a bunch of people. 

I'm sure hubby and I will discuss it more- I think it's a fun idea. Her friends parents let them do something similar for her friends 13th- I thought that was a bit much, lol, but 16 just feels different. I want her to have these memories- I don't even remember what I did for my 16th.

UPDATE: 
Just to clarify... this is somthing she brought up during all her Bday options. I wouldn't just plan her bday without consulting with her first (although, I know what she would like)- but I don't want to tell her this is what we are doing without her Dad being on board first.


----------



## alicecooper

I think that sounds really fun.

My 16th birthday party was...erm...kinda rubbish lol. My mam booked a meal on a barge for me and my friends (and her, and the elderly lady that lived with us), but we walked up and down the canal in the dark for about 2 hours in the freezing cold (my birthday is in December) and couldn't find the barge lol.

So then we just went to our local Polish Catholic centre (I grew up going there every weekend) for a bite to eat and drink lol.


----------



## seoj

See.. I think it sounds fun too! Heck, I'd love a bday party like that now, and I'll be 40 this year (in Dec- same as you;)- so I understand the restrictions of winter bdays and cold weather! LOL

I'm hoping I can talk him into it... he's just more "sensible" about these things. Which is great- but sometimes we gotta live it up - just a little ;)


----------



## hellohefalump

I think it's a great idea! My sister who I have a rental responsibility for, is turning sixteen at the end of the month and we still have no idea what to do. She doesn't have much confidence or friends.... But it's sixteen, its an important one


----------



## seoj

Thanks- I agree. Even if its something simple, it should feel important :)


----------



## sun

I think that sounds great! :thumbup:
My niece turned 16 last April, and her mum took her and a close friend on a road trip to NY!


----------



## suzib76

What does SHE want to do? 

I don't think it matters what you or your husband think tbh, for a 16th birthday I would be planning it with the child, according to what they wanted to do


----------



## Lucasmum

So long as its something that she would enjoy I think this is a lovely thing to do :flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

suzib76 said:


> What does SHE want to do?
> 
> I don't think it matters what you or your husband think tbh, for a 16th birthday I would be planning it with the child, according to what they wanted to do

This.

It's a lovely idea but what does she want to do?


----------



## Eternal

I agree, what does she want?


----------



## Lianne1986

i'd love a birthday like tht lol xx


----------



## seoj

suzib76 said:


> What does SHE want to do?
> 
> I don't think it matters what you or your husband think tbh, for a 16th birthday I would be planning it with the child, according to what they wanted to do

That IS what she wants to do- which is why I'm trying to convince hubby of it. I wouldn't make plans without at least asking her first :winkwink:


----------



## Septie

It sounds like a lovely idea and not too extravagant (would that be her main present?). With your being in the US, I'd be worried a bit about liability, however. An adult should be at the pool supervising (to prevent jumps), and I'd get rooms joined via an (unlocked!) door...


----------



## seoj

Septie said:


> It sounds like a lovely idea and not too extravagant (would that be her main present?). With your being in the US, I'd be worried a bit about liability, however. An adult should be at the pool supervising (to prevent jumps), and I'd get rooms joined via an (unlocked!) door...

We'd of course have joining rooms to keep an eye. And I'm not worried about them getting too crazy- we'd be close :) She is honestly such a great teenager- so sweet and responsible and listens to us and respects our boundaries as her parents- which, is a big reason why I think she deserves something like this :) Her dad is more of a worry wort- as this is his "little girl"- Plus, he just doesn't "get it" cause he's not a 16yr old girl! ;)


----------



## Lianne1986

your such a fab mum :hugs:


----------



## SerenityNow

I can see why your OH doesn't get it. I think 99.9% of guys hear the phrase "Sweet 16" and think college basketball. :haha:

It is a special birthday and it will be a life-long memory for your SD. Tell him this is one of his last chances to be the Bestest Daddy in the Whole Wide World. I bet that will convince him. :winkwink:


----------



## seoj

Lianne1986- thanks! :)

SerenityNow- exactly! well- my hubby wouldn't hear "basketball"- LOL- he's one of the rare guys not into traditional sports. But yea... he just doesn't get it. I know I can convince him though- he wants her Bday to be special too (I'm sure).


----------



## Jenny

Haha dad's are so over protective. I know my dad would never dream of something like that, he went nuts when he caught me kissing a guy :blush:.

I think its a wonderful idea if you will be around and if it's what she wants. 
I would have LOVED a party like that and as girls we can agree that it would be very memorable if done right! I say go for it, hopefully he can be swayed to the idea :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think that sounds perfect. Remind him how much fun it will be for ALL of you as well :)


----------



## Lianne1986

any decisions yet? x


----------



## amytrisha

Sounds absolutely lovely, I bet she'll love it!  x


----------



## seoj

Lianne1986 said:


> any decisions yet? x

No 'set plan' just yet- I know how my hubby works... I have to plant the seed, then walk away and let it grow. Occassionally returning for a bit to water it ;) LOL. 

I figure I'll let it be for a bit- then bring it up to finalize plans soon. I'm sure he'll agree (he loves his daughter and wants her to have fun- even if he doesn't fully understand us girls and our wants all the time) hehe. I've already looked up a few hotels in downtown just in case- :haha:

I'm such a planner!


----------

